# Cleanup crews for roaches



## chase2200 (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello, 


Just me being inquisitive but do any of you roach keepers use Isopods like springtails in your roach tank as I have heard that they can be used to break down poop etc and can promote good health in a colony. I have read that they shouldn't be used with roaches that do not carry their young as they will eat them in their sacs I.e like red runners. 

If so what roaches do you keep and what do you use for a cleanup crew ?
what has your expierance with them been? Have you seen a difference ? Would you recommend?


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

chase2200 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Just me being inquisitive but do any of you roach keepers use Isopods like springtails in your roach tank as I have heard that they can be used to break down poop etc and can promote good health in a colony. I have read that they shouldn't be used with roaches that do not carry their young as they will eat them in their sacs I.e like red runners.
> ...


I keep dubia and deathshead roach colonies and don't use clean up crews myself.
I keep them quite clinically on egg crates in rubs though and just clean them out 
about once a month and don't have any issues.
If I were keeping them on display with substrate though I would probably go bio.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

chase2200 said:


> I have read that they shouldn't be used with roaches that do not carry their young as they will eat them in their sacs I.e like red runners.


Er . . . . NO
Wherever you have read that, dont go back there as that has got to be one of the most idiotic things that ive heard this year.

If you are keeping the roaches as pets in a natural environment then just add some dwarf tropical woodlice (Trichorhina tomentosa)

If you are keeping them in the typical 'clinical' set up to use as feeders then add some Dermestid beetles and larvae (at a pinch dump in 1/2 box of mealworms)
I've been using dermestid's in my roach tubs for the last few years (4-5 ?) with great effect as they will eat ANYTHING organic (dead roaches, left over food etc) but seem to leave the roach ootheca alone. 

Live Dermestid beetles and larvae 200 per tub | Livefood UK Ltd.


https://dubiaroachdepot.com/guidance/dermestid-beetle-cleaners-help-deciding


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

chase2200 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Just me being inquisitive but do any of you roach keepers use Isopods like springtails in your roach tank as I have heard that they can be used to break down poop etc and can promote good health in a colony. I have read that they shouldn't be used with roaches that do not carry their young as they will eat them in their sacs I.e like red runners.
> ...


Isopods and springtails need humid substrate.....then you can use them in some colonies with substrate for 'pet' roaches.
As cleaners for feeder roaches (kept without substrate) could be use Dermested beetles (Dermestes spp.) or Lesser mealworm beetle-Buffalo beetle (Alphitobius diaperinus).


----------

